# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Otras setas del jardín

## perdiguera

Dos imágenes de dos setas de la misma clase que no tengo idea de cómo se llaman. También aparecen por la mañana y por la noche desaparecen secas.

----------


## Azuer

Hola perdiguera, efectivamente, este es el tipo de setas que te comentaba en el otro post, que son aún más efímeras (apenas unas horas) y que se licúan con la maduración.
En el estado en el que se encuentran sólo se puede aventurar el Género, parecen _Coprinopsis sp_.
En cualquier caso, para afinar más y acercarnos a la especie, sería necesario el micro.

Saludos.

----------

